# Requests for Breeding, Bite & Sting Report Items



## Arachnoboards

This thread is for requests to have a "Report Item" created for a species that you would like to make a Breeding, Bite, or Sting report for.  We must create the item before you can leave your report.

Please post the full scientific name and what type of report you would like to make.  You will be notified when the report item has been created.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MorganK

I would like to log my experience breeding my Psalmopoeus irminia. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeranged

MorganK said:


> I would like to log my experience breeding my Psalmopoeus irminia. Thanks!


Item has been created.  Please see here: https://arachnoboards.com/gallery/psalmopoeus-irminia.66867/

Just click the "Write a report" button:


----------



## CommanderBacon

I am breeding Avicularia avicularia and I'd like to log my experience please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeranged

CommanderBacon said:


> I am breeding Avicularia avicularia and I'd like to log my experience please.


There is already a report item for breeding reports for _A. avicularia._

It can be found here.

Please note, only complete breeding reports can be posted.  This means that the female either has to molt or drop a sac before a report can be posted.


----------



## CommanderBacon

MrDeranged said:


> There is already a report item for breeding reports for _A. avicularia._
> 
> It can be found here.
> 
> Please note, only complete breeding reports can be posted.  This means that the female either has to molt or drop a sac before a report can be posted.


Oh! thanks, I didn't understand how this was supposed to work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eighth Element

Chilobrachys sp. Kaeng Krachan 
Breeding report

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeranged

Eighth Element said:


> Chilobrachys sp. Kaeng Krachan
> Breeding report


Item created:









						Tarantula - Chilobrachys sp. "Kaeng Krachan"
					

Chilobrachys sp. "Kaeng Krachan" breeding reports



					arachnoboards.com


----------



## Johnn

I would like to create a scolopendra subsinipes and androctonus ausralis bite and sting report. Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeranged

_S. subspinipes_:









						Centipede - Scolopendra subspinipes
					

Scolopendra subspinipes bite reports.



					arachnoboards.com
				




_A. australis_:









						Scorpion - Androctonus australis
					

Androctonus australis sting reports



					arachnoboards.com


----------



## Ungoliant

Arachnoboards said:


> Please post the full scientific name and what type of report you would like to make.  You will be notified when the report item has been created.


I would like to request a bite report for _Brachypelma emilia_.

If you need a cover image, feel free to use one of mine:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeranged

_B. emilia_:









						Tarantula - Brachypelma emilia
					

Brachypelma emilia bite reports.



					arachnoboards.com

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Venom1080

Id like to do a breeding report on Poecilotheria ornata


----------



## MrDeranged

Venom1080 said:


> Id like to do a breeding report on Poecilotheria ornata


Item created.  It can be found here:









						Tarantula - Poecilotheria ornata
					

Poecilotheria ornata breeding reports



					arachnoboards.com


----------



## ErikElvis

Sting report for P. Imperator.


----------



## MrDeranged

ErikElvis said:


> Sting report for P. Imperator.


Done. 









						Scorpion - Pandinus imperator
					

Pandinus imperator sting reports



					arachnoboards.com


----------



## Kieran Brant

Arachnoboards said:


> This thread is for requests to have a "Report Item" created for a species that you would like to make a Breeding, Bite, or Sting report for.  We must create the item before you can leave your report.
> 
> Please post the full scientific name and what type of report you would like to make.  You will be notified when the report item has been created.


I would like to leave a succesful breeding report for Haplocosmia himalayana


----------



## Ungoliant

Kieran Brant said:


> I would like to leave a succesful breeding report for Haplocosmia himalayana


Kieran Brant messaged me to nudge this request.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeranged

Kieran Brant said:


> I would like to leave a succesful breeding report for Haplocosmia himalayana


Apologies about the delay.  The item has been created:









						Tarantula - Haplocosmia himalayana
					

Haplocosmia himalayana breeding reports



					arachnoboards.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kieran Brant

MrDeranged said:


> Apologies about the delay.  The item has been created:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tarantula - Haplocosmia himalayana
> 
> 
> Haplocosmia himalayana breeding reports
> 
> 
> 
> arachnoboards.com


Thats great thank you


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

Hottentotta franzwerneri stung by one on 11/18/2020


----------



## MrDeranged

Outpost31Survivor said:


> Hottentotta franzwerneri stung by one on 11/18/2020


Done:









						Hottentotta franzwerneri
					

Hottentotta franzwerneri sting reports



					arachnoboards.com


----------



## LinotheleLover

Stromatopelma Calceatum Bite report.


----------



## MrDeranged

LinotheleLover said:


> Stromatopelma Calceatum Bite report.


Done:









						Tarantula - Stromatopelma calceatum
					

Stromatopelma calceatum bite reports



					arachnoboards.com


----------



## Liquifin

Is it possible to create a Breeding Report for a Orphnaecus sp. "Quezon Blue"? I know they're not a described species as they're quite new to being around the hobby and I find them fascinating so I was wondering if it can be added as I have successfully produced them. There is literally no traces of any breeding projects of them documented besides mines on Youtube. But I think it's fair for me to post my experiences breeding them for everyone wanting to know the process.

Picture I recommend using that's mines if possible:













Orphnaecus sp. "Blue Quezon" Female



__ Liquifin
__ Jul 23, 2020
__ 1
__
orphnaecus
sp. "blue quezon/lazon"




						No males unfortunately so I'm stuck with a few females.


----------



## MrDeranged

Liquifin said:


> Is it possible to create a Breeding Report for a Orphnaecus sp. "Quezon Blue"? I know they're not a described species as they're quite new to being around the hobby and I find them fascinating so I was wondering if it can be added as I have successfully produced them. There is literally no traces of any breeding projects of them documented besides mines on Youtube. But I think it's fair for me to post my experiences breeding them for everyone wanting to know the process.


Done:









						Tarantula - Orphnaecus sp. "Blue Quezon"
					

Orphnaecus sp. "Blue Quezon/Lazon" breeding reports



					arachnoboards.com


----------



## BoyFromLA

I‘d love to request a breeding report to be created for ‘_Dolichothele diamantinensis_’, and hopefully with this photo of mine as cover photo.


----------



## MrDeranged

BoyFromLA said:


> I‘d love to request a breeding report to be created for ‘_Dolichothele diamantinensis_’, and hopefully with this photo of mine as cover photo.


Done









						Dolichothele diamantinensis
					

Dolichothele diamantinensis breeding reports



					arachnoboards.com


----------



## The Snark

Sting Report for Megascolia azurea (Samber mammoth wasp)


----------



## Albireo Wulfbooper

Not sure if anyone cares about sting reports for _Heterometrus silenus_ (ex _H. petersii_) but I was silly enough to get myself tagged so I'm happy to volunteer my experience.


----------



## Liquifin

MrDeranged said:


> Done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tarantula - Orphnaecus sp. "Blue Quezon"
> 
> 
> Orphnaecus sp. "Blue Quezon/Lazon" breeding reports
> 
> 
> 
> arachnoboards.com


Sorry for the late requests, but I would like for the report to just say Orphnaecus sp "Blue Quezon". The reason why is because as I now understand, the location of collection was at the Quezon range and not collected from Luzon which is up north from Manilla and Quezon. I hope this adjustment can make the report a bit more accurate on information. Appreciate the efforts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Liquifin

Bite report requests for Stromatopelma calceatum.


----------



## Arachnopets

Liquifin said:


> Bite report requests for Stromatopelma calceatum.


Already exists: https://arachnoboards.com/reviews-reports/stromatopelma-calceatum.1094/


----------



## AndrewQ

Would like to make a report about an H. Pulchripes bite


----------



## MrDeranged

AndrewQ said:


> Would like to make a report about an H. Pulchripes bite


Created:









						Tarantula - Harpactira pulchripes
					

Harpactira pulchripes bite reports



					arachnoboards.com


----------



## Wolfy72

Breeding report for  _Hysterocrates gigas_ please


----------



## MrDeranged

Wolfy72 said:


> Breeding report for  _Hysterocrates gigas_ please


Done









						Tarantula - Hysterocrates gigas
					

Hysterocrates Gigas breeding reports



					arachnoboards.com


----------



## laurenlemmons

Hello I’d like to submit my bite report for C.lividus


----------



## MrDeranged

laurenlemmons said:


> Hello I’d like to submit my bite report for C.lividus


Done









						Tarantula - Cyriopagopus lividus
					

Cyriopagopus lividus bite reports



					arachnoboards.com


----------



## Saksida2000

Would like to share a bite report from GBB which happened yesterday. Thanks!


----------



## MrDeranged

Saksida2000 said:


> Would like to share a bite report from GBB which happened yesterday. Thanks!


Created:









						Tarantula - Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
					

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens bite reports



					arachnoboards.com


----------



## ConnorB

I got bit by an adult female heteroscodra maculata and would be happy to share my experience


----------



## MrDeranged

ConnorB said:


> I got bit by an adult female heteroscodra maculata and would be happy to share my experience


Done









						Tarantula - Heteroscodra maculata
					

Heteroscodra maculata bite reports



					arachnoboards.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

I‘d love to request a breeding report to be created for ‘_Homoeomma chilensis_’, and hopefully with this photo of mine as cover photo.


----------



## MrDeranged

BoyFromLA said:


> I‘d love to request a breeding report to be created for ‘_Homoeomma chilensis_’, and hopefully with this photo of mine as cover photo.
> 
> View attachment 410543


Done









						Tarantula - Homoeomma chilense
					

Homoeomma chilense breeding reports



					arachnoboards.com


----------



## BoyFromLA

I‘d love to request a breeding report to be created for ‘Cyriocosmus elegans’, and hopefully with this photo of mine as cover photo.


----------



## Neo

Can you make a bite report for
*scolopendra galapagoensis*

(Centipede)

Thank you.


----------



## MrDeranged

BoyFromLA said:


> I‘d love to request a breeding report to be created for ‘Cyriocosmus elegans’, and hopefully with this photo of mine as cover photo.
> 
> View attachment 411501


Done.














Tarantula  Cyriocosmus elegans


	 					Cyriocosmus elegans breeding reports
					


Arachnoboards
Mar 7, 2022
Category: Breeding Reports






In regards to using your photo, it can always be attached as part of your report.   If you're interested in having your image under consideration as a featured image for the report item, see the following.

 Pictures that get used as the featured image:

are taken from the Media Gallery.
are posted in the correct category.
have the species as the focus of the picture.
have as natural a look as possible (no tank visible at all if possible).
Thanks and hope that helps


----------



## MrDeranged

Neo said:


> Can you make a bite report for
> *scolopendra galapagoensis*
> 
> (Centipede)
> 
> Thank you.


Done.














Centipede  Scolopendra galapagoensis


	 					Scolopendra galapagoensis bite reports
					


Arachnoboards
Mar 7, 2022








4.00 star(s)





Reviews: 1
Category: Bite Reports

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ldmorris

I would like to log my experience breeding my Ephebopus murinus


----------



## MrDeranged

ldmorris said:


> I would like to log my experience breeding my Ephebopus murinus



Item created:














Tarantula  Ephebopus murinus


	 					Ephebopus murinus breeding reports
					


Arachnoboards
Apr 29, 2022








4.00 star(s)





Reviews: 1
Category: Breeding Reports


----------



## Neo

Scolopendra "White Leg" please.


----------



## Arachnopets

Neo said:


> Scolopendra "White Leg" please.


Would that be a breeding or bite report that you are looking for?


----------



## Neo

Arachnopets said:


> Would that be a breeding or bite report that you are looking for?


Oh sorry, bite report. Thought this thread was just for bite report, my mistake.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Neo

Neo said:


> Oh sorry, bite report. Thought this thread was just for bite report, my mistake.


Hello, sorry to ask but in case you forgot, was wondering if you're still making the post? Thanks a ton guys


----------



## Arachnopets

Neo said:


> Hello, sorry to ask but in case you forgot, was wondering if you're still making the post? Thanks a ton guys


Sorry, we didn't forget. Just haven't gotten around to it yet. As soon as it's done, we will post here to let you know.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeranged

Neo said:


> Scolopendra "White Leg" please.


Done














Centipede  Scolopendra sp. "white leg"


	 					Scolopendra sp. "white leg" bite reports
					


MrDeranged
May 10, 2022








4.00 star(s)





Reviews: 1
Category: Bite Reports

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TyderExoticsDamon

Chilobrachys Guangxiensis bite report


----------



## Martsinsects

Is is possible to create a new breeding report for the Neoholothele incei? My eggsack just hatched this morning.


----------



## MrDeranged

TyderExoticsDamon said:


> Chilobrachys Guangxiensis bite report


Done













Tarantula  Chilobrachys guangxiensis


	 					Chilobrachys guangxiensis bite reports
					


Arachnoboards
Aug 15, 2022
Category: Bite Reports








Martsinsects said:


> Is is possible to create a new breeding report for the Neoholothele incei? My eggsack just hatched this morning.


Done (& congratulations  )













 Neoholothele incei


	 					Neoholothele incei breeding reports
					


Arachnoboards
Aug 15, 2022








5.00 star(s)





Reviews: 1
Category: Breeding Reports

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jessicatietzy

Can I request breeding report pages be created for Avicularia minatrix, Avicularia purpurea, and Phormingochilus sp. Sabah Blue?


----------



## MrDeranged

Jessicatietzy said:


> Can I request breeding report pages be created for Avicularia minatrix, Avicularia purpurea, and Phormingochilus sp. Sabah Blue?


Done 














Tarantula  Avicularia minatrix


	 					Avicularia minatrix breeding reports
					


Arachnoboards
Oct 28, 2022
Category: Breeding Reports



















Tarantula  Avicularia purpurea


	 					Avicularia purpurea breeding reports
					


Arachnoboards
Oct 28, 2022
Category: Breeding Reports



















Tarantula  Phormingochilus sp. "sabah blue"


	 					Phormingochilus sp. "Sabah Blue" breeding reports.
					


Arachnoboards
Oct 28, 2022
Category: Breeding Reports


----------



## The Spider House

I would like to add a breeding report for Theraphosa blondi if possible please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeranged

The Spider House said:


> I would like to add a breeding report for Theraphosa blondi if possible please?
















Tarantula  Theraphosa blondi


	 					Theraphosa blondi breeding reports
					


Arachnoboards
Dec 19, 2022








5.00 star(s)





Reviews: 1
Category: Breeding Reports

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## The Spider House

MrDeranged said:


> Tarantula  Theraphosa blondi
> 
> 
> Theraphosa blondi breeding reports
> 
> 
> 
> Arachnoboards
> Dec 19, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.00 star(s)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reviews: 1
> Category: Breeding Reports


Thanks for the link. Hopefully I have completed properly to give info from my T blondi Breeding. If not, let me know

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

